# Gilde sucht auferstandene Phönixe



## Yakumia (29. Oktober 2021)

Unsere Gilde "Rise of Phoênix" sucht auferstandene Phönixe. Familien- und Spaßgilde wo die Luzi abgeht  Gemeinsam wollen wir stark werden!
Anfänger können sich bei uns wohl fühlen. Zwang gibt es nicht. Wenn DU nicht scheu bist und TS magst, whisper me


----------

